# Man Cold



## Arachne (Mar 19, 2016)

My daughter showed me this a couple years ago and I laughed so hard.. Sorry boys lol..


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Guitarist (Mar 25, 2016)

LOL! Those are both hilarious!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 25, 2016)

I posted man cold one on my FB and my husband, who had a cold, was not amused.  layful:


----------



## jujube (Mar 25, 2016)

There is nothing worse than a man cold.  Nothing.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 25, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I posted man cold one on my FB and my husband, who had a cold, was not amused.  layful:



And I don't blame you hubby either Annie.
Women just have no idea just how sensitive us men are! layful: nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 25, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> And I don't blame you hubby either Annie.
> Women just have no idea just how sensitive us men are! layful: nthego:



Yea, yea, yea....but when we have a cold of flu it's no big deal, right?


----------

